# Philippines Tourist Visa?



## Shoel (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Mates,

I am Shoel, from Bangladesh currently living in Hong Kong and I am interested to visit to Manila, Philippine to see beautiful places. Now, I am not sure if I am able to get a Tourist Visa or any requirements for getting a Tourist visa? Is it hard to get for my nationality or Do I change my mind?

Thanks


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Go to "www.immigration.gov.ph" and search around. All I could give is my opinion and that wouldn't be worth what you paid for it so I'll just hold it.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, it varies by what country you are from. If you were from the US I could tell you all about it. From Bangladesh? Not sure. Fred gave you a good link to follow. 

When looking at their site just remember that what we call the 'Tourist Visa' is officially called the Non-Resident Temporary Visitor Visa (9A).


----------

